# Spiritual Quotes



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

This is a spiritual quotes post. Please post some inspiring quotes, quotes or wisdom or just plain cool quotes. I'll start you off with some quotes from the buddhist religion:

One day Ananda, who had been thinking deeply about things for a while, turned to the Buddha and exclaimed: "Lord, I've been thinking- spiritual friendship is at least half of the spiritual life! "The Buddha replied: "Say not so, Ananda, say not so. Spiritual friendship is the whole of the spiritual life!"
Samyutta Nikaya, Verse 2

Let your love flow outward through the universe,
To its height, its depth, its broad extent,
A limitless love, without hatred or enmity.
Then as you stand or walk,
Sit or lie down,
As long as you are awake,
Strive for this with a one-pointed mind;
Your life will bring heaven to earth.
Sutta Nipata

View all problems as challenges.
Look upon negativities that arise as opportunities to learn and to grow.
Don't run from them, condemn yourself, or bury your burden in saintly silence.
You have a problem? Great.
More grist for the mill. Rejoice, dive in, and investigate.
Bhante Henepola Gunaratana, "Mindfulness in Plain English"

To deny the reality of things is to miss their reality;
to assert the emptiness of things is to miss their reality.
The more you talk and think about it, the further astray you wander from the truth.
Stop talking and thinking and there is nothing you will not be able to know.
Hsin Hsin Ming


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

"The world is divided into two kinds of people - those who divide the world into two kinds of people, and those who don't."


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Look at the rainbow
It is only when the sky crys
That you see the colours
In the light
TAO SHAN

Look for the Buddha outside of your mind and the Buddha instantly becomes the devil
DOGAN

Remember the example of the old cow
Shes content to sleep in a barn
You have to eat,sleep and shit
that?s unavoidable
Beyond that is none of your bussiness
PATRUL RINPOCHE

Whatever happiness there is in this world
All comes from desiring others to be happy
And whatever suffering there is in this world 
All comes from desiring my self to be happy
SHANTIDEVI

Whoever aproaches me walking
I will come to him running
And he who meets me with
Sins equivilant to the whole world
I will greet him with forgivness equal to it.
MOTHER TERESA

If all the harms
Fears and suffering
In the world
Arise from self grasping
What need have I 
For such an evil spirit
SHANTIDEVI

The quality of mercy is not strained
It dropeth as a gentle rain from heaven
Upon the place beneath
It is twice blessed
It blesseth him that give
and him that receives
SHAKESPEAR

We all long for heaven where god is
But we have it in our power 
To be in heaven with him at
This very moment
But being happy with him means
Loving as he loves
Helping as he helps
Giving as he gives
Serving as he serves
Being with him 24 hours
Touching him in his distressing disguise
MOTHER TERESA

You do and don?t exist
You exist because you do not-not exist
ME

Spring flowers autumn moon
Summer breeze,winter snow
When the mind is free from unnecessary thoughts
Every season is just perfect
EKAI

It is the sufferings and insecurities
Of our lives that although
Painfull and distressing
Teach us not to cling on
To the impermanent things
Of this world
Not even the greatest master 
Could teach us so well
We should honour and respect them
Not shun their company.

If you have sentiments about buddhas teaching
It becomes a worldly thing
If you have no sentiment about worldly things 
They become buddhas teaching
ZEN PROVERB

The bliss of lust and heavens world
Equal not 
One sixteenth of the bliss of
Cravings end
THE BUDDHA

The world is the kingdom of Buddha
This is where enlightenment may be found
To look for enlightenment by separating from this world
Is as crazy as searching for a rabbits horn
HUI NENG

Where there is beauty, there is ugliness
When something is right, something else is wrong
Knowledge and ignorance depend on each other
Delusion and enlightenment condition each other
It has been like this since the beginning
How could it be otherwise now?
Wanting to chuck out one and hold onto the other
Makes for a ridiculous comedy
You must still deal with
Everything ever changing
Even when you say its all wonderful.
RYOKAN

spirit


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

It is not helpfull to see the self as an illusion
To see the illusion of self IS

by unknown.

Spirit.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

?The goal of spiritual practice is full recovery, and the only thing you need to recover from is a fractured sense of self.? 
Marianne Williamson

?Drugs are not always necessary, but belief in recovery always is.? 
Angel Cordero, Jr

?Love is a mutual self-giving which ends in self-recovery.? 
Fulton J. Sheen

?A hospital should also have a recovery room adjoining the cashier's office.?
Unknown

"There is still hope. You CAN recover. You CAN be yourself. YOU CAN EXPERIENCE HAPPINESS AGAIN! DONT GIVE UP!'
Universal


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Link to Robsys quote thread.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=16348

Link to the other quote thread in spiritual support section.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=12277


----------



## metamettor (Mar 28, 2009)

Compassion is much more than emotion.
It springs up in the emptiness when you yourself are not there.
So that you do not know anything about it. Nobody, in fact, knows anything about it. If they knew about it, it would not be compassion.
But they can only smell the scent of the unseen flower that blooms in the heart of the void.

SANGHARAKSHITA

We can only love what we know, and we can never know completely what we do not love. Love is a mode of knowledge?

ALDOUS HUXLEY


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

"And not only this, but we also exault in our tribulations, knowing that tribulation brings about perseverence"
_Romans 5:3_

"For in the day of trouble He will conceal me in His tabernacle; in the secret place of His tent He will hide me; He will lift me up on a rock."
_Psalms 27:5_

"God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in times of trouble."
_Psalms 46:1_

"Peace I leave with you; My peace I give to you; not as the world gives do I give to you. Do not let your heart be troubled, nor let it be fearful."
_John 14:27_

"For this reason I say to you, do not be worried about your life, as to what you will eat or what you will drink; nor for your body, as to what you will put on. Is not life more than food, and the body more than clothing? "Look at the birds of the air, that they do not sow, nor reap nor gather into barns, and yet your Heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not worth much more than they? "And who of you by being worried can add a single hour to his life? "And why are you worried about clothing? Observe how the lillies of the field grow; they do not toil nor do they spin, yet I say to you that not even Solomon in all his glory clothed himself like one of these.
"But if God so clothes the grass of the field, which is alive today and tommorrow is thrown into the furnace, will He not much more clothe you? you of little faith! "Do not worry then, saying, 'what will we eat?' or 'what will we drink?' or 'what will we wear for clothing?'"
"For the Gentiles eagerly seek all these things; for your Heavenly Father knows that you need all these things. "But seek first His kingdom and His righteousness, and all these things will be added to you."
"So do not worry about tomorrow; for tomorrow will care for itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own."
_Matthew 6:25-34_


----------



## Conor (Jan 9, 2014)

Edit: Sorry, I've just realised these are spiritual quotes - and the thread is extremely old.

Nevertheless, this quote is so relatable and ingenious.


----------



## Echoe (Sep 16, 2013)

"If you are irritated by every rub, how will your mirror be polished?" -Rumi


----------

